# Zwei Einspeisungen parallel!?



## Ralle79 (8 Februar 2005)

Funktioniert es zwei verschiedene 400Volt Netze parallel an einen Schaltschrank für eine Redundanz zu legen oder muss ich da eher etwas zum Umschalten nehmen?

Wie sieht es aus wenn diese Netze durch zwei verschiedene Generatoren erzeugt werden würden?

Weiss jemand, wie sowas in der Praxis aussieht oder aussehen könnte?

Es handelt sich hier um Schränke zwischen 150 und 280kW!

Danke!


----------



## Maxl (8 Februar 2005)

mhm

2 Netze anlegen - die beiden Netze sind evtl. zueinander nicht synchronisiert - oder 2 Phasen sind vertauscht
--> kann eigentlich nur in Kurschluss u.ä. enden

Ich würde da mal einen Ziviltechniker zu dem Thema befragen.......


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2005)

Sowas in der Art hab ich mir auch schon zusammen gereimt! Die Synchronisation wird ein hauptsächliches Problem sein.


----------



## Zottel (8 Februar 2005)

Nicht nur die Synchronisation macht Probleme. Über die Parallelschaltung findet ein Spannungsausgleich zwischen beiden Netzen statt. Die dabei auftretenden Ströme können weit höher sein, als der Strom, mit dem du den Schrank versorgen willst.


----------



## lbuenger (9 Februar 2005)

hei,
du musst einen umschalter mit nullstellung nehmen. dies ist zwingend notwendig und vorgeschrieben.


----------



## lbuenger (9 Februar 2005)

hei,
du musst einen umschalter mit nullstellung nehmen. dies ist zwingend notwendig und vorgeschrieben.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2005)

Geht es um Generatoren oder Transformatoren ?


----------



## Mario (9 Februar 2005)

*parallele netzversorgung*

es ist erlaubt zwei einspeisungen in ein schaltschrank zu führen aber nur um eventuell ein ausfall der anlage zu verhindern wenn z.b. eine einspeisung abgeschaltet werden muß
im dauerbetrieb dürfen aber auf keinen fall beide einspeisungen gleichzeitig in betrieb bleiben

bei zwei trafos gibt es keine probleme                                                      auf keien fall im mischbetrieb trafo generator es sei denn , es wurde vorher synchronisiert     sprich netzparallelbetrieb

mfg mario


----------



## Markus (9 Februar 2005)

muss es eine unterbrechungsfreie redundanz sein?

denke das wird schwierig, wenn es überhaupt eine usv für diese leistungsklasse gibt wird die richtig teuer sein...

ich kann mir keine andere möglichkeit vorstellen das umschalte zu puffern?


sind es generatoren? oder transformatoren?

die generatoren könnte man sicher synchronisieren.

ich meine in krankenhäusern und militärischen anlagen gibt es ja auch redundante systeme mit trafos und generatoren. und ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen das die in dieser leistungsklasse liegen...


wegen der erwähnten vorschrifften:
gelten die auch wenn es sich nur um generatoren handeln würde?
wenn es also eine inselanlage wäre die keine verbindung zum energieversorger hätte?


----------



## Mario (9 Februar 2005)

*parallele netzversorgung*

was meinst du mit vorschriften ?

wenn du das mit dem inselbetrieb privat machst und falsch synchronisierst intressiert das keinen , wenn dir die generatoren um die ohren fliegen

 ( habe ich schon mal mit trafo und 2 generatorn erlebt netzparallel , war ein richtiges erdbeben ( 2 x 650 kva ) es hat die 2 generatoren vom sockel gerissen )

solltest du das allerdings in einem werk machen , so gelten dort natürlich die vde-vorschriften und was es sonst so noch alles gibt

habe erst letzte woche eine anlage ( wasseraufbereitung ) mit 2 einspeisungen versorgt ns1 und ns2  2x2x140mm² wovon ns1 von travo t01 und ns2 von trafo t02 versorgt wird zusätzlich ist ns2 noch notstromberechtigt 3 diesel a 900 kva
man kann ohne weiteres beide einschübe einschalten um von einer ns zur anderen zu wechseln 

nur halt nicht im dauerbetrieb

mfg mario


----------



## Heinz (2 März 2005)

2 Netze einfach zusammenschalten: *AUF GAR KEINEN FALL*

Man kann nur zwei Netze unter verschiedenen Bedingugnen zusammenschalten. Stichwort Phasenlage, Spannung usw. Wenn diese nicht passt dann entsteht ein Kurzschluss oder es fliessen riesige Ausgleichsströme.
Wenn Du Einfluss auf den Generator nehmen kannst, dann must Du mit einer Synchronisierungseinrichtung arbeiten.

Wenn nicht, dann gibt es drei Möglichkeiten:
1.) Je nach Leistung wandelt man in eine Gleichspannung und dann zurück.
2.) Man verwendet dafür vorgesehene Schützkombinationen
3.) Ganz alte Lösung: Man speist mit zwei Motoren ein Generator und der Generator versorgt den Schrank....

Ich würde nach Möglichkeit die 2. wählen:
Kostengünstig und einfach aufzubauen.


----------



## Heinz (2 März 2005)

2 Netze einfach zusammenschalten: *AUF GAR KEINEN FALL*

Man kann nur zwei Netze unter verschiedenen Bedingugnen zusammenschalten. Stichwort Phasenlage, Spannung usw. Wenn diese nicht passt dann entsteht ein Kurzschluss oder es fliessen riesige Ausgleichsströme.
Wenn Du Einfluss auf den Generator nehmen kannst, dann must Du mit einer Synchronisierungseinrichtung arbeiten.

Wenn nicht, dann gibt es drei Möglichkeiten:
1.) Je nach Leistung wandelt man in eine Gleichspannung und dann zurück.
2.) Man verwendet dafür vorgesehene Schützkombinationen
3.) Ganz alte Lösung: Man speist mit zwei Motoren ein Generator und der Generator versorgt den Schrank....

Ich würde nach Möglichkeit die 2. wählen:
Kostengünstig und einfach aufzubauen.


----------



## GobotheHero (2 März 2005)

Wir haben das Problem mit einem Hauptschalter mit Unterspannungsauslöser gelöst.
Als 2. Einspeisung diente ein Dieselgenerator der 15s brauchte.
Die Steuerspannungen wurden mit USV aufrecht erhalten, der Rest Programmtechnisch gelöst.

Kommt wohl auch auf die Anlage an und wie lange (wenn überhaupt) sie ohne aktive Steuerung sein darf.

Vielleicht gibt es ja auch schon eine elektronische Variante ...


----------



## Zottel (2 März 2005)

GobotheHero schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben das Problem mit einem Hauptschalter mit Unterspannungsauslöser gelöst.
> Als 2. Einspeisung diente ein Dieselgenerator der 15s brauchte.
> Die Steuerspannungen wurden mit USV aufrecht erhalten, der Rest Programmtechnisch gelöst.
> 
> Vielleicht gibt es ja auch schon eine elektronische Variante ...


Wenn eine USV benutzt wird, bei der die gesamte Leistung permanent durch Gleichrichter und Wechselrichter gefahren wird, wäre es völlig einfach, einen 2. Gleichrichter-Teil am 2.Netzanschluß zu haben.


----------



## GobotheHero (3 März 2005)

Öhm, sorry kann dir nicht ganz folgen   

Also der Gleichrichterteil speist nur die wirkliche Steuerspannung. Motoren usw. ausgeschlossen. Die Anlage fällt dann 15s Betriebsstrommässig aus und wird dann selbstätig in den Notbetrieb gebracht. Der Dieselgenerator übernimmt dann wieder die volle Leistung und die USV geht in Bypass.
Im Endeffekt hätte man auch die USV bei uns weglassen können und bei Wiederanlauf der SPS den Notbetrieb erkennen können. 
Glaube aber es war einfacher wegen den ganzen Daten in den DB´s das mit USV zu machen und das Risiko beim Industrie-PC so klein wie möglich zu halten ... genau ... der PC war ja auch noch von der USV gespeist  :roll: 

Hm, gibt es nicht mitlerweile relativ schnelle Umschalter für solche zweche ? Wo der Spannungswegfall evtl. von der Anlage gar nicht bemerkt wird ?


Gobo


----------

